# sweet lian li case



## panchoman (Jun 15, 2008)

just watched this video review.. i must say.. its preety damn sweet! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5UJWm_RElg


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Lian Li.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 15, 2008)

Lian Li FTW! Wow, very nice case. Love the options with the HDD cage placement.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice case man Lian li make funky cases check this one out my mates current one

http://users.on.net/~lordbollo/Pc%20Ext%202.jpg


----------



## commandercup (Jun 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Very nice case man Lian li make funky cases check this one out my mates current one
> 
> http://users.on.net/~lordbollo/Pc%20Ext%202.jpg



lol the anniversary one? yeah... shell shaped thing ftl


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Very nice case man Lian li make funky cases check this one out my mates current one
> 
> http://users.on.net/~lordbollo/Pc%20Ext%202.jpg



That is a weird case.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2008)

commandercup said:


> lol the anniversary one? yeah... shell shaped thing ftl



Yep thats the one abit bizzare looking for a case and cool at the same time.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not exactly keen on the front. However Lian Li cases rock! I have one myself. ^^


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 16, 2008)

Lian-Li cases are mint in all fairness. Nice case.
Thats the oddest case ive seen trip original though, although im more envious of his aircon unit .  
Gam


----------



## Triprift (Jun 16, 2008)

U should see the rest of the setup man. 
30 inch Samsung the dudes got more money then sense


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 16, 2008)

Triprift said:


> U should see the rest of the setup man.
> 30 inch Samsung the dudes got more money then sense



 Im down to my last £100 and ive still got more money than sense.....dont say much for me 

Gam


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was going to get the A70B for my next build, but now I think I'll get that A77 instead...What a nice case...By the way performance pc's sells 'em with windows and I think the pc70 and pc-g70 panels also fit this case. So finding windowed panels will not be a problem at all.


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 16, 2008)

It's just a posh Stacker.
I prefer the plain looks & quality of the Lian Li's without a doubt, but it's not at all original.
The additional HDD bay at the top/bottom is the only real difference, and of course the Stacker is complaint with all the ATX standards *and* BTX.
You could probably very, very easily mod an original Stacker to look next to identical to that Lian Li with very little effort.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 16, 2008)

case doesn't look so bad but i'm sorry for what i#m about to say... I hate the American accent. Sorry guys, your all good people but i hate having to listen to you. Thank god i only have to read your posts. Sorry but i just can't rate that review very high, it is a nice case, and the guy who did does look pretty standup, but the accent, i just can't stand it. Sorry again.


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 16, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> case doesn't look so bad but i'm sorry for what i#m about to say... I hate the American accent. Sorry guys, your all good people but i hate having to listen to you. Thank god i only have to read your posts. Sorry but i just can't rate that review very high, it is a nice case, and the guy who did does look pretty standup, but the accent, i just can't stand it. Sorry again.


 Ah you Brits, a little snooty, but excellent allies and great people, gotta love'em....If you really want to hate an accent...give a listen to how the "ghetto" hoodlum wannabe's talk..:shadedshu..That"ll make your skin crawl...Makes mine crawl....Back to the case...True, it does remind one of the "Stacker", BUT the added features and finish really set it apart...In my opinion, it is a clear winner.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 16, 2008)

oh noes in for a bashing here but.....

i dont like lian li's dont get me wrong the features are second to none and make this a truly awesome case (i wish my 900 had half the features of that case) but i think they are too plain looking, just damn plain is all i can think of to describe them. im not into all diff colored led's and uv this and that, sparkly crap etc, but i like a case that has a window in too boot, why should i pay more to look at the inners of my pc (cause you can buy the windowed sides for lian li)? i like cases with a bit of character to them, lian li's remind me (aside from being alu) of old ugly AT server cases. and they all look samey to me (apart from that ugly shaped turd-shell shaped one ) ok rant over but like i said its the features/design imo which sets this case apart from the rest


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 17, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> oh noes in for a bashing here but.....
> 
> i dont like lian li's dont get me wrong the features are second to none and make this a truly awesome case (i wish my 900 had half the features of that case) but i think they are too plain looking, just damn plain is all i can think of to describe them. im not into all diff colored led's and uv this and that, sparkly crap etc, but i like a case that has a window in too boot, why should i pay more to look at the inners of my pc (cause you can buy the windowed sides for lian li)? i like cases with a bit of character to them, lian li's remind me (aside from being alu) of old ugly AT server cases. and they all look samey to me (apart from that ugly shaped turd-shell shaped one ) ok rant over but like i said its the features/design imo which sets this case apart from the rest




Yeah you have to pay for the extras ...windows, drive bezels....etc to really customize your case, but im the complete reverse to you i hate my 900 and want a lian-li for its conservative plain looks and simplicity .
But the gigabyte aurora is a nice mix of the two i think without going over the top .

Gam


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 17, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> Ah you Brits, a little snooty, but excellent allies and great people, gotta love'em....If you really want to hate an accent...give a listen to how the "ghetto" hoodlum wannabe's talk..:shadedshu..That"ll make your skin crawl...Makes mine crawl....Back to the case...True, it does remind one of the "Stacker", BUT the added features and finish really set it apart...In my opinion, it is a clear winner.



I'm glad you took it well , it's nothing personal it just makes my skin crawl. Sorry. I think i know what you mean though with the "ghetto" talk, we have chavs. They are classed as clever if they can string a sentence more than three words long.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't stand the Birmingham accent. That makes my skin crawl...

... that is all.


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 17, 2008)

Heh, I know what you mean. No problem with American accents here, but the deep southern accents are similar to some west midlands accents in the UK - Birmingham is one but Dudley nearby has an even worse twang. But on the positive side it makes me laugh every time I hear someone like that speak  Welsh is also awful.

Of course the chav speak in England is one of the worst in the world and instantly makes me want to hurt them. With a wooden spoon and a hate-filled imagination.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 17, 2008)

synaesthesia said:


> Heh, I know what you mean. No problem with American accents here, but the deep southern accents are similar to some west midlands accents in the UK - Birmingham is one but Dudley nearby has an even worse twang. But on the positive side it makes me laugh every time I hear someone like that speak  *Welsh is also awful.
> *
> Of course the chav speak in England is one of the worst in the world and instantly makes me want to hurt them. With a wooden spoon and a hate-filled imagination.



This is all i have to say ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But chav is soo funny. Also north and south wales accents are different.

Gam


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 17, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> I was going to get the A70B for my next build, but now I think I'll get that A77 instead...What a nice case...By the way performance pc's sells 'em with windows and I think the pc70 and pc-g70 panels also fit this case. So finding windowed panels will not be a problem at all.



The PC70 window does indeed fit. Check my project log in my signature.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2008)

synaesthesia said:


> Of course the chav speak in England is one of the worst in the world and instantly makes me want to hurt them. With a wooden spoon and a hate-filled imagination.



Don't let me go off topic about Chav's I get shit walking down the street just because I have long hair. "Fuckin' fuck yo' like!" "Get a fuckin' life y'prick!"

These assholes don't even know me. I was walking down the street with my girlfriend last weekend and some dickhole chav beeped his horn only to flip me off and shout fuck you. I mean, why? All I can say to these people is grow the fuck up, ever heard of karmic retribution? 

Anyroad, Ned's are worse than chavs mind. 

Brains, I like drinking Brrrraaaains!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 17, 2008)

Neds ?
And brains is horrible cant stand the shit  give me a stella, kronenburg or peroni anyday.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk2dTkTYeQ4&NR=1

also freaking sweet.. i really see this becoming popular.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk2dTkTYeQ4&NR=1
> 
> also freaking sweet.. i really see this becoming popular.



Yeah a very well thought out case, and the rad mounting at the top is sweet, pisses all over the 900 which i think is its closest yet older competitor.

Gam


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk2dTkTYeQ4&NR=1
> 
> also freaking sweet.. i really see this becoming popular.



um i think nzxt might have a few patent cases arise from that, if i didnt know better on first glance i would say that was an antec 900


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Neds ?
> And brains is horrible cant stand the shit  give me a stella, kronenburg or peroni anyday.



Lager is for pussies! 

Ale is a real drink! 

Should TPU have a Lian-Li clubhouse?


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't let me go off topic about Chav's I get shit walking down the street just because I have long hair. "Fuckin' fuck yo' like!" "Get a fuckin' life y'prick!"
> 
> These assholes don't even know me. I was walking down the street with my girlfriend last weekend and some dickhole chav beeped his horn only to flip me off and shout fuck you. I mean, why? All I can say to these people is grow the fuck up, ever heard of karmic retribution?
> 
> ...


 not meaning to stay off topic...I get the same crap from these shaved headed, baggy clothed sacks of sh^t because I also have long hair..(the mere sight of them fills me with disgust and loathing).They need to take their retarded looking tattoed bald heads, baggy clown clothes wearing worthless asses and do the world a big favor and drink some drano or paint stripper....at least in a million or so years they'd become oil and the world would then actually benefit from their otherwise worthless existense....On the topic of the case, I am ordering it by the 10th of july...And yes we should have a clubhouse...


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Lager is for pussies!
> 
> Ale is a real drink!
> 
> Should TPU have a Lian-Li clubhouse?



Lmao 
And i think so, we should have a lian-li club house .
On the thing about long hair i envy people with long hair as i cant have it....well i can but it looks like my hair is slipping off the back of my head, my hair line doesnt permit it...whats left of it.

Gam


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure what y'all think of my little number, but it's going to be the home for my Bloomfield set up once it's been on the market it a while.







Absolutely cracking case! I understand it may not be to the tastes of everyone but I like simplicity, function and form in the aesthetics of the chassis I want my set up in.

If the OP is keen (and admin), maybe change the title to Sweet Lian-Li Cases. ^^


----------



## hat (Jun 18, 2008)

no place for the power supply? lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2008)

It's located at the bottom of the front, just below the HDD cages.


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not sure what y'all think of my little number, but it's going to be the home for my Bloomfield set up once it's been on the market it a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool man...


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not sure what y'all think of my little number, but it's going to be the home for my Bloomfield set up once it's been on the market it a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spot on there that why ill be getting The Lian-Li PC-7B PLUS II for the same reason,
But thats a mint case in all fairness.

Gam


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2008)

My case is absolutely ideal (for me). I'm going to, eventually put a 240mm radiator along the top which will cool my 4850 (or 4870) and CPU. The front exhaust (yeah, it's a reserved circulation case) is hindered by the front fascia, I'm contemplating drilling a small grid of holes in the front so that I can reserve and have it as an intake, or I could keep it as an exhaust and have the rear intake as it is. 

Too many decisions. Still, this case is a fantastic little chassis, I was surprised at how long the thing is, but then again I'm used to Shuttles.


----------

